# Wheels off for the first time in 6 years



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Well the full detail write up will be soon but i thought i'd just post up the state wheels can get into.

The car is a 6 year old diesel VW Beetle and the Mrs just hasn't washed the wheels (at all) she swirlomatics the car every week and has done for 6 years.

Anyway, i have taken on the job of getting her pride and joy back to how they really should look.

I have only done the wheels so far (well i have TB and LW mitted the car but i'll post up the full thing next week)

Took them off the car, PW them off, AG clean wheels mixed with some AF ITR and left that to dwell. PW off then washed with TBM and rinsed.
Some of the stubborn tar spots (Lots of them) wouldn't shift so with AG ITR and a couple of smaller brushes i set about the long job of a few inches at a time.

The ITR worked its magic so the wheel was rewashed and rinsed. Dried and PB sealant applied. (Not bad for the state of them i think) She is chuffed anyhow lol

Before




























Quite alot of muck ay - All 4 were the same.

Afters



















As i say, i will post up the full job soon. I also need to replace the centre caps to finish the wheels as these are knackered (E-bay calls lol)

Thanks for looking anyway - Any comments Feedback/criticism welcome :thumb:


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow, look like new now! great work!

Im surprised at how little brake dust build up, and general [email protected] there was after 6 years, still enough though


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

James105 said:


> Wow, look like new now! great work!
> 
> Im surprised at how little brake dust build up, and general [email protected] there was after 6 years, still enough though


I was a little bit this stuff may as well of been welded  Thanks for the comment :thumb:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Damn that is a great turn around!:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice mate :thumb:

Good turnaround on the wheels there !


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

:argie::argie:
I am amazed that no permanent staining/damage was left after that amount of build up.Well done in acheiving that finish


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

looks sweet

always get a hard build up the back of the spokes that i need to sort some how lol

good results tho


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Do you have pics of the front of the wheels? Are they montreal 2's?


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

this is exactly what I need to do on my own rig, great results


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I think they are montreal ii's


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

rockape said:


> very nice results there, look forward to the rest of the detail now :thumb:


Me too :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Awesome result. Really does make a massive difference IMO! :thumb:

I done the same on mine this weekend, apart from I couldn't remove them.  3 hrs and 3ltr 4:1 of Wheel Brightner done it tho!


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Unbelievable result mate,top job :thumb:

Need to see the rest of the detail


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Great work mate they are stunning, one hell of a turnaround there.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow looks great will have to get some of this next time i get the wheels of to get them perfect.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent turnaround. :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

very nice results there, look forward to the rest of the detail now :thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi there,

Any news on the full detail?

Been waiting for this one lol :thumb:


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^What he said^^^


----------



## Shadow_101 (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,

Firstly, excellent job, the alloys look fantastic. 

I was wondering could you detail the products you used to get this finish? I’m very new to any sort of detailing and my alloys (standard focus ghia 01) are looking in the same sort of state. I would love to get them up to this finish!

Matt.


----------



## chris_20 (Sep 7, 2006)

great turnaround that fella. see your based in anfield, not to far away from myself, shame bout the reds eh!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice job there, reminds me I must do mine!


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

chris_20 said:


> great turnaround that fella. see your based in anfield, not to far away from myself, shame bout the reds eh!


I am a Wolves fan myself but i was p1ssed off about the reds not going through. I have an affection for Liverpool Fc (even had a season ticket when i was a lad for 4 years. (dad supported liverpool)

Theres always next year ay?


----------



## fil_b (Oct 24, 2007)

dooby scoo said:


> I am a Wolves fan myself but i was p1ssed off about the reds not going through. I have an affection for Liverpool Fc (even had a season ticket when i was a lad for 4 years. (dad supported liverpool)
> 
> Theres always next year ay?


makes 2 of us

wanted a 6th cup and star

hope wolves make playoffs too lol


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

fil_b said:


> makes 2 of us
> 
> wanted a 6th cup and star
> 
> hope wolves make playoffs too lol


Cheers :thumb:

Hopefully the rain will hold off - Only got to polish the car now - G220 and menz 3.02 has already de-swirled quite well.

Pics later hopefully.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Shadow_101 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Firstly, excellent job, the alloys look fantastic.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt

Firstly i took them off the car, Pressure Washed them off, Auto Glym clean wheels mixed with some Auto Glym Intensive Tar Remover and left that to dwell. PW off then washed with TBM and rinsed.

Some of the stubborn tar spots (Lots of them) wouldn't shift so with AG ITR and a couple of smaller brushes i set about the long job of a few inches at a time.

The ITR worked its magic so the wheel was rewashed and rinsed. Dried and Poor Boys wheel sealant applied.

I took the original post and changed the acronyms to make it easier for ya.

Hope this helps


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, excellent work!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

wooooow that is alot of time and scrubbing to get them like that, great stuff


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

The whole detail might be another 3 days away as the swirls are being a touch stubborn lol


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

holy crap!!!!

excellent work


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

dooby scoo said:


> I think they are montreal ii's


Same as my wheels. My montreal 2's are also a mess, and need to be removed.

This thread gives me hope that I can also get a great result :thumb:


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

great turn arround


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent work! Women like cleaning the house, but never wash the car!! or the wheels


----------



## GTi Jen (Nov 18, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> Excellent work! Women like cleaning the house, but never wash the car!! or the wheels


Not entirely true, I spent 2 and half hours on this wheel. Its form a 1997 Golf Gti, and probably hasn't been clean properly since it was new.



















Not as clean as I was hoping for but given its starting point, I didn't think it was bad.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

superb job makemecleaner


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

davemarkey said:


> Same as my wheels. My montreal 2's are also a mess, and need to be removed.
> 
> This thread gives me hope that I can also get a great result :thumb:


This thread gives us all hope mate :thumb: lol


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

It's time to do the whole car again.

Now, 

VW paint - What wax? I have Purple haze DODO wax...


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow thats some turn around theve came up new


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

wrx man said:


> It's time to do the whole car again.
> 
> Now,
> 
> VW paint - What wax? I have Purple haze DODO wax...


Winter prep..? Collinite is the popular durable choice, but if you're holding off for a couple months, the Dodo will do ya :thumb:

Btw, great original job on the wheels - did you get some protection on them after the clean up..?


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember this thread - Nice work :thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

That is an amazing turn around i am well impressed! :thumb: 

Fancy doing mine next?


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

hoping the OP is still reading this

but i posted about the dirty insides of my rims on DW in the wheel and tyres section

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=83255

Ive been using megs hot rims and a kitchen scrubbing brush and not getting very far. Conclusion seemed to be that if Hot Rims couldnt do it, nothing could

My car is only 56 plate as well, so if you can rescue them, i'm sure i can rescue mine !!

whats the secret, Autoglym Tar Remover and Clean wheels ?


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> hoping the OP is still reading this
> 
> but i posted about the dirty insides of my rims on DW in the wheel and tyres section
> 
> ...


Hi mate

Try Megs wheel brightner at 4:1 or Bilberry 3:1 - Spray on and leave to dwell for a minute or 2.

Agitate well then clay them (Or scrub at them with AG tar remover) then rewash and seal with Poorboys wheel sealant

:thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Reading your thread

Bilberry 1:1 and some Ag Tar remover or Tardis (Autosmart)

Scrub scrub scrub


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for the tip mate, nobody was quite sure if that would work given that id already tryed hot rims which is by all accounts pretty nasty.

Thanks for your advice and ill get some AG tar remover from halfrauds, and probably get some bilberry from CYC.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Hot Rims is crap in comparison to Bilberry tbh....anything off the shelf is never going to be as pokey as a trade product. 

AS Smart Wheels is pretty damn good and is my choice....failing that some G101 will also shift anything!


----------



## trgRX8 (Sep 22, 2008)

Great job man, looking forward to the rest of the write up


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Hot Rims is crap in comparison to Bilberry tbh....anything off the shelf is never going to be as pokey as a trade product.
> 
> AS Smart Wheels is pretty damn good and is my choice....failing that some G101 will also shift anything!


Very true

Honestly mate, Bilberry will amaze you. Its fantastic stuff. Megs Wheel brightener is also very very good but is harsh on the wheels so for £9 for Bilberry you cant go wrong :thumb:


----------

